# getting addicted



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

recently got myself some fire sals cost me near on £100 quid to sort them out a home i was happy with, then saw whites and now have a viv thats cost me near on £300 to set up wernt happy with a few things and changed my mind about other things

and 2day i bought a exo 30x30x45 as it was £35 in a sale so i thought sod it im guna get it at that price, not sure what im going to put in it am feeling a small lizard or reed frogs but now thats guna cost more to set up till im happy with it

and already ive figured ive got room for 1 if not 2 more exo's 1 45x45x60 and the other 45x45x45 or another 45x45x60 aslong as i can build a storage shelf for them 2 too sit on 

and atleast a 3ft viv for either beardies or leos lol

i think ive caught the bug lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I smell trouble!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

:lol2: join the club... I only planned on getting the whites, and even that was a spur of the moment thing!


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I smell trouble!


lol so do i me not having any money and my gf's parents house full of exotic animals


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> :lol2: join the club... I only planned on getting the whites, and even that was a spur of the moment thing!


lol theres too many attractive cool reps and phibs out there, ive always been into them since a small age catching frogs and that in my nans pond at the age of 5 lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, my mum still doesnt believe that I used to keep garden snails under my bed :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I've promised myself I'm only sticking to frogs and a few species I really like. Having too many kind of ruins the enjoyment IMO.


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

ah ha ha, i tried to keep a lizard i rescued from a kids indoor play thing when i was about 10 was just a common lizard as i wasnt allowed to have one bought for me i thought my mum would let me keep it, but i decided it was cruel to keep in a large tuppa ware box and let it free


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've promised myself I'm only sticking to frogs and a few species I really like. Having too many kind of ruins the enjoyment IMO.


your right there but i enjoy both lol always have done, part from snakes scorps and tarantulas they all creep me out, i get enjoyment out of creating there home and watching them enjoy it


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've promised myself I'm only sticking to frogs and a few species I really like. Having too many kind of ruins the enjoyment IMO.


I agree I've decided that ill only keep frogs, I had a Leo aswell but resumed her as I just wasn't getting as much enjoyment as someone else might


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm just sticking with what I have now... Apart from the red eyes at some point!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ive still got a bit of a list that I still want to get but they are once I move out. I am sticking with what I have at the mo apart from I am soon getting some Giant African Land Snails and hopefully a snake :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Hah! I said 'no more animals' 'cos I really don't have any more space- and then promptly got the new toads (who are settling in very well, BTW). So no more!:devil:

I wouldn't mind another golden treefrog though...


Who sells them?:lol2:


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

have decided that im going to go for a few reeds and some cresties maybe as my xmas pressent from my gf lol she dont know that yet though, then that will be it until i get my own place then will get a beardie as my gf would like one but no room atm


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm getting my red eyes soon... :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> I wouldn't mind another golden treefrog though...
> Who sells them?:lol2:


3 of the rep shops ive been to have them in ....common as muck up here at the mo...lol


As for getting addicted.... 2 yrs ago all I wanted to do was raise some tadpoles from the local lake...now i've got 9½ amphibians, with two more coming tomorrow (ADF tank is cycled :2thumb: just needs a w/c)


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

sweet im picking my 3 whites up on saturday cant wait, then will gradually set my new 30x30x45 exo up for a few reed frogs, but wana try get all bits second hand so it works out cheaper


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

the bug got me too


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

REDDEV1L said:


> 3 of the rep shops ive been to have them in ....common as muck up here at the mo...lol
> 
> 
> As for getting addicted.... 2 yrs ago all I wanted to do was raise some tadpoles from the local lake...now i've got 9½ amphibians, with two more coming tomorrow (ADF tank is cycled :2thumb: just needs a w/c)


9 and a 1/2? has one got no legs or summin lol


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i only planed on whites 

but then i got a free 3ft tank so fbt's followed now i got 2 4ft tanks cheapo moved fbt's in to one and divided the other in 2 witch im doin for darts 

and i still have spear 3ft witch i will worry about wen my darts are set up


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Lermy said:


> 9 and a 1/2? has one got no legs or summin lol


:lol2: no...

It's a paddle-tailed newt my bro and I kinda share....Or rather, he paid for some stuff for it, and it lives in his room but I end up looking after it.


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

would love a yeman but no room for a big enough viv


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

REDDEV1L said:


> :lol2: no...
> 
> It's a paddle-tailed newt my bro and I kinda share....Or rather, he paid for some stuff for it, and it lives in his room but I end up looking after it.


lol i see now..... what half do you own then lol the head or business end


----------



## RepsAndPhibs (Sep 10, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Hah! I said 'no more animals' 'cos I really don't have any more space- and then promptly got the new toads (who are settling in very well, BTW). So no more!:devil:
> 
> I wouldn't mind another golden treefrog though...
> 
> ...


Exotic-pets.co.uk has a few in stock.

My next additions are going to be some darts and mudskippers then i really must stop.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've promised myself I'm only sticking to frogs and a few species I really like. Having too many kind of ruins the enjoyment IMO.


Agreed! I wish I just had my whites and red eyes. I got far too many frogs this year (13!) and I pay more attention to the whites and red eyes than the others. looking after them takes up all my spare time!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> *3 of the rep shops ive been to have them in ....common as muck up here at the mo...lol*
> 
> 
> As for getting addicted.... 2 yrs ago all I wanted to do was raise some tadpoles from the local lake...now i've got 9½ amphibians, with two more coming tomorrow (ADF tank is cycled :2thumb: just needs a w/c)


Very useful. Not.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Hah! I said 'no more animals' 'cos I really don't have any more space- and then promptly got the new toads (who are settling in very well, BTW). So no more!:devil:
> 
> I wouldn't mind another golden treefrog though...
> 
> ...


polypedates leucomystax, pollywogs got them might be a bit small to go in with yours though Ron if youve had it awhile


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

richie.b said:


> polypedates leucomystax, pollywogs got them might be a bit small to go in with yours though Ron if youve had it awhile


Yeah, mine is an adult (calling) male. But I could always keep it in a separate enclosure for a bit...

Thanks- I'll check it out.:2thumb:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

ron have you ever had a smooth sided toad? they are huge and so amazing! I saw one over the weekend it was the size of a guinea pig


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

andaroo said:


> ron have you ever had a smooth sided toad? they are huge and so amazing! I saw one over the weekend it was the size of a guinea pig


Not sure I know them- Latin name?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

bufo guttatus


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

andaroo said:


> bufo guttatus


Thanks- nope, never kept them, sadly. They look a lot like Blombergs' toads- another one on my wish list.:flrt:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

we are gonna limit ourselves to the darts ...however hard that might be..ha fortunately there are only a few to wish for...ERM :mf_dribble:...but luckly i have me one wannabe phib keeper on hand to pamper them.....me other half:whistling2:.....animals are always an obsession...i suppose its just who we are...Stu


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

im currently herpless  sold my geckos when i was going to move out for uni but now im staying at home after deciding that 40k+ debt at 22 was a bit much :gasp: but im getting some darts in 3 weeks ish  and may also pick up a new viv to start another project...i have every intention of letting the addiction take hold :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> im currently herpless  sold my geckos when i was going to move out for uni but now im staying at home after deciding that 40k+ debt at 22 was a bit much :gasp: but im getting some darts in 3 weeks ish  and may also pick up a new viv to start another project...i have every intention of letting the addiction take hold :2thumb:


Toads, toads, TOADS!:2thumb:


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

decided american green tree frogs are next on the list, then cresties next year lol


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Toads, toads, TOADS!:2thumb:


i think a nice semi aquatic planted aquarium for firebellied toads is next after darts


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I keep tanks.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I keep tanks.


Beautiful, sad, lonely *EMPTY* tanks with nothing moving but tumbleweed...:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Beautiful, sad, lonely *EMPTY* tanks with nothing moving but tumbleweed...:whistling2:



Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

morg doesn't actually like frogs he is just one of those indoor gardeners :lol2:!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Patience is a virtue.


No-one *ever* accused me of being virtuous!




And it wouldn't stand up in court:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Away with your jealousy boys!
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Away with your jealousy boys!
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Im the same morg got 4 lovely empty vivs and making myself some more, i like to decorate them as much as keeping frogs, saying that i am taking delivery of terriblis yellow, terriblis mint and r. fantastica on monday from spanner on here :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Im the same morg got 4 lovely empty vivs and making myself some more, i like to decorate them as much as keeping frogs, saying that i am taking delivery of terriblis yellow, terriblis mint and r. fantastica on monday from spanner on here :whistling2:


Yeah. but Morg doesn't actually _keep_ frogs- he just likes pretty vivs...:whistling2:


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

could anyone tell me if a pair of american tree frogs can be kept in a 30x30x45 exo? i dont know how big they get,


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Lermy said:


> could anyone tell me if a pair of american tree frogs can be kept in a 30x30x45 exo? i dont know how big they get,


Yes, they can. Males get to about 2", females about 2 1/2. They will use all levels in the viv, so branches and big-leaved plants are a good idea, as well as a not-too-deep water container that allows them a good soak. Bigger might be better, but I've kept a pair successfully in an exo this size for ages.


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

sweet it prob wont be for ever but will be for a good while


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah. but Morg doesn't actually _keep_ frogs- he just likes pretty vivs...:whistling2:


:lol2: good point Ron


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, thats it for me for a while.
Got me ADF's now the tank has fully cycled.
They're a bit bloody small...Knew I should've bought the bigger ones from the other LFS.

Here's the tank and one of the frogs


















Up until I can give the new cane toad the all clear, I can't get anything else.
Once they're together, I MAY get another Adult Bufo Regularis for Sphinx 'to play with', If I can find one.

Wonder where I'm gonna put the Pacman, Treefrogs and Corn Snake thats on my wishlist :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

richie.b said:


> :lol2: good point Ron


Lack of suppliers.

COUGH.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> Well, thats it for me for a while.
> Got me ADF's now the tank has fully cycled.
> *They're a bit bloody small...Knew I should've bought the bigger ones from the other LFS.
> 
> ...


If they don't have to compete with fish for food, they'll grow fast!:2thumb: You did get the other cane, then- I lost track, somewhere.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> If they don't have to compete with fish for food, they'll grow fast!:2thumb: You did get the other cane, then- I lost track, somewhere.


No fish in sight...Although I was tempted by a Wood Shrimp...they looked crazy...lol
They've wolfed down some bloodworm already.....Not sure whether to get some pellets to try em with...Do your Xenopus eat pellets ?

Yeah I got the other cane...."She's" settled in great...Ate 3 locusts so far....and I checked her first [email protected] (magnifier only) but it looked clean and clear (I've got good eyes for small crawly things...lol). Gotta get the microscope out the loft and check the next one properly tho.

You must be getting forgetful in your old age :Na_Na_Na_Na: You commented on it not being that unusual for her to still be in the shop after 6 months, and that was the post that I said I got her and showed a pic.

Pic from March (From shops Facebook)









Temp tank just after being brought home in a white cricket sack :bash:










Showing she's a bit on the skinny side...


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Lack of suppliers.
> 
> COUGH.


CB Amphibians For Sale

Amphibian Pricelist

Triple 8 Reptiles Amphibians

Frogs for sale, buy Frogs online

pet shop in middlesex - Google Maps

Amphibian Classifieds - Reptile Forums

**Ooh I put in a bad link apparently**

There's more but I can't think of em off the top of my head.

:Na_Na_Na_Na: NO EXCUSES :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> No fish in sight...Although I was tempted by a Wood Shrimp...they looked crazy...lol
> 
> Yeah I got the other cane...."She's" settled in great...Ate 3 locusts so far....and I checked her first [email protected] (magnifier only) but it looked clean and clear (I've got good eyes for small crawly things...lol). Gotta get the microscope out the loft and check the next one properly tho.
> 
> ...


Old age or alcohol:whistling2:

Looking good! Gostoso was a bit skinny when s/he came, but seems to be fattening up, now. Still very shy, but I've decided to continue to give it plenty of cover, and be patient. It's a bit narking, though, as the three Asian toads are very forthright and out-going, but their tank is in the bedroom, while Gostoso is in a prominant point in the living room.:devil:

I'm now giving serious thought to getting another golden tree frog- the one I have is very engaging (and again, bold), but I got him purely by accident, when an Island petshop was supposed to be ordering reedfrogs (!), and I'm not sure who is supplying.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> CB Amphibians For Sale
> 
> Amphibian Pricelist
> 
> ...


Was a dig at Richie but OMG Polly has leucs in!!!!


----------

